# Introducing Bluie



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I usually don't name my bettas. I decided to name him after his great great grandfather halfmoon betta, who was also named Bluie. He is a son of one of my my BOS females, and he is actually one of my favorite bettas right now. Even his pectoral and ventral fins are blue! Here is Bluie. He is still quite young. Pardon the lousy photos.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! What a beauty Bluie is!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! His color is fantastic!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

he is very blue. love how his dorsal just flows.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

So pretty.. nice fins


----------



## vibs (Jul 16, 2011)

very vibrant !! good one mate


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He's so..so..._amazing._ He looks purple to me...:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He's a beauty! Nevermind calling him bluie. Loli love the black mask on him! Also he does look a bit young.


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

Such a handsome fish!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, he is quite young. He is only about 12 weeks old. He has a cute younger sister that is about 2 weeks younger. Although she's not perfect, I think she has some very nice qualities.










I thought the first spawn seemed to not have many fry, so I spawned the same pair again two weeks apart. The double tail betta siblings are quite easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is not perfect about her!?!?!?! She is AMAZING!!! she has blue eyes and i just want to grab her gills and be like " Who's a good fishy? you are. yes you are!"

sorry got a little excited!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont see how she isnt perfect. She's beautiful and i like how perfect her caudal is. Her dorsal flows back like Bluie's too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's a stunner, so is that female! Are these guys siblings to my blues?

Mine are super fiesty.. I've never seen bettas that young flirt so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

1fish2fish,

Yes, they are.  I also made a quick 1 minute video of the fish in this thread. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP36y5b03XM


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's exactly how my pair are acting! Barred up and flirty. Can't wait to get them into the spawning tanks.


----------



## NCBettaMom (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful fish! Makes me want more!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Although I can't take pictures of them all, this is one of my favorite betta spawn results so far.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the video!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Very Blue-tiful!!! All I can think about now is that one song from back in the day (...I'm blue if I were green I would die..lol)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That made me laugh i had to admit to that @mookeeful.

-
BL2033


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Bluie is becoming even more blue-tiful. :lol:
His color has become much darker and brighter over the past few days.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Bluie is becoming even more blue-tiful. :lol:
> His color has become much darker and brighter over the past few days.



even his eyes are blue!! He is a wonder betta!! Hes like an electric blue.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

@BL2033 I just couldn't help mentioning it in the post..Haha, it was stuck in my head the rest of the night too!!! And @Dragonlady he is getting more blue-tiful!!!!! His sister is quite a cute little catch too!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mookeeful said:


> @BL2033 I just couldn't help mentioning it in the post..Haha, it was stuck in my head the rest of the night too!!! And @Dragonlady he is getting more blue-tiful!!!!! His sister is quite a cute little catch too!



What do you mean?

-BL2033


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> -BL2033


Oh the song that I mentioned and the blue-tiful!!! you had said you laughed, hehe.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mookeeful said:


> Oh the song that I mentioned and the blue-tiful!!! you had said you laughed, hehe.



And you know what i actually went on Youtube and listened to the song.

-BL2033


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> And you know what i actually went on Youtube and listened to the song.
> 
> -BL2033


 LOL! That's awesome


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Dragonlady: I think your fish are beautiful qualiy and are juat fantastic! How long have you been breeding?

-BL2033


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! Although keeping fresh and saltwater fish and invertebrates has been a life long hobby, I started breeding bettas again a few years ago.  I'll never forget my first Bluie. lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute. so do you have any interesting spawns at the moment dragonlady?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just going to ask the SAME thing!

-BL2033


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

of course... lol


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic Siblings. That blue is stunning.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> of course... lol



I knew it! So where did this whole breeding thing begin for you DLady? I remember you putting up your first breeding or so i think.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what spawns do you have going??????????


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

We ALL want to know! **suspence building**


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the suspence is almost to much........ dying of anticipation.......need answer.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol , we just have to wait for her to get back online.

-BL2033


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I generally only have time to care for about 2-3 betta spawns at a time. I do have a recent spawn of one of my best of show males to one of my best of show females. In my honest opinion, his brother and sister that I kept at home are better. Is that interesting enough? ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

NO!

Lol Im just kidding, i would only be able to handle one spawn at a time i clap my hands to you that you can hold up to 3 (home spawns).


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what are their coloring? i can only hold two spawns sadly.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dragonlady said:


> I generally only have time to care for about 2-3 betta spawns at a time. I do have a recent spawn of one of my best of show males to one of my best of show females. In my honest opinion, his brother and sister that I kept at home are better. Is that interesting enough? ;-)


Breed the best, show the rest ;-)

If the ones you're keeping at home are better than the fish I've seen from your show line up they've gotta be amazing!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! They must be amazing!

-BL2033


----------

